# And Ara likely has Addison's



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

So sorry. Hope she feels better!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Oh boy...I hate this for her. Hang in there. There are a few here with addison affected dogs. Hopefully they can see this and give you some guidance.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Prayers going up for you and Ara tonight! Hope she will improve rapidly!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Im very sorry to hear that! I hope she feels better soon. I wish you would of let the vet keep her on IV fluids for the day though. It can really make a world of difference! If just to give her that extra boost to make it home. Is there any way you can let her be at the vets tomorrow for a full day of fluids? Im assuming with your "kit (?)", you are talking about giving her SQ fluids? While ok, IV is really the best for her right now, esp. with how much she is loosing with the vomiting and diarrhea.

Riley has atypical addisons (his electrolytes are fine for right now, but his ACTH test came back a deffinate positive). We were lucky and caught it before he went into crisis stage. He is doing very well, and only needs daily prednisone given. Addisons is/can be very dangerous. Once stabilized though, most addisonian dogs do very well and lead a normal life. They always have to be watched for stress and crisis situations, but overall have a very high quality of life! I hope your girl does well and pulls through this! I really hope you reconsider the fluids though.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

My last standard had bouts of this a couple of times a year, so not very frequently. It was never diagnosed as Addisons, but it was similar. She did get better in between crises even though she would often skip a meal or two and vomit bile every couple months. This went on from about age 8 until she passed at 11 years old. The vet used to give her pills to slow her bowels down and it helped her get over the hump. 

I am hoping that your dog actually did eat something bothersome and that she gets better soon.


----------



## Blue Beauty (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks she is this morning already majorly improved. I don't think she'll be normal until we get it all figured out but I think my super mellow rescue poodle wasn't "normal" when I got her. When I got a hold of her breeder to find out more information and updater her on her puppy status I even asked if she was always so laid back. When I got her my gut said she was sick and I took her to the vet thinking she must be infested with worms. Guess listening to your gut is always key. Thanks for your advice bigpoodleperson. I was talking about SQ fluids but in her case I would have given her an iv catheter (but without the emergency kit bag it would be super hard to find supplies and vet wouldn't give them to me lol). The only reason I elected to not have her stay was they were closing in an hour (so if they gave her an iv they wouldn't let it stay in or give me the fluids) and they wanted me to take her to the er hospital. I understand why anyone would recommend fluids as they are critcal. I knew watching her was crucial and tha if she didn't improve or if she declined at all I would have taken her. When we got home she ate a little over a cup and drank a lot of water to my relief! She slept on my chest and I listened to her very low heart beat until we fell asleep. When I woke up she perked up ate and drank water but still no bm but no vomitting. The meds they gave for that instant success too! My main concern and a reason to go back to hospital would be how long does the dexamethasone last until I get home to my vet and get ACTH (the vet I went to was great but they couldn't do that test that day or keep her for pushing fluids). Thanks you guys, I've never been so scared or vigilant, it reminds me of when a horse colics! In between she just lays down all the time.


----------



## caboodles (Jan 7, 2011)

BIGGGG HUGS to the both of you on this tough time!

All I have to say is, BELIEVE IN MIRACLES, they happen. And in the end, the power of positive thinking can control the universe.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh no! I hope this all works itself out and that Ara is feeling a lot better really soon.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I don't know anything about Addison's, but I have experienced a horse with colic--that is so scary! 

I hope Aria is okay!!! Please keep us posted.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am so glad she is perking up. Hope you get to the bottom of this soon so Ara can feel better.


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

I am so glad Ara is getting better. It really is a scary situation. Our dog Gorky was also a mellow dog for his age and then he went into an Addisonian crisis. If our vets were more discerning they could have tested him for it. He did start vomiting bile about a week earlier. Hope you get her condition stablized soon.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh ok, I didnt realize they were closing in an hour. How is she doing today? When are you able to get her home to your vet? The dex shot is not that long lasting. 24-48 hours at most. If you are staying for a few more days down there, then I would recommend getting her tested so they can start treatment (im sure they wont want to start her on alot of steroids until they test as it can give false results to the ACTH test). My clinic doesnt do the test in-house, but we send it out to a lab that faxes results by the next morning. Could the vet you are using down there do that?


----------



## Blue Beauty (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks guys. I am focusing on two key points. 1 If breeders test their mating dogs for Addison's does that prevent them for passing it on to their puppies? Or is it a recessive individual dog condition that can be brought on by stress and no way to test for it 100% kinda like cancer? 2 Bigpoodleperson thank you so much for your insight the 24-48 hours gives me a new timeline and I will call. To explain further I was suprised at the excellent vet care I got at a Banfield at Petsmart. They can do the test but it would take a full day, but its like they are great but a lot of things have to be done elsewhere almost like going to a doc in the box temporary fix. I'd like to make it home to her regular vet just like I would a serious medical condition for anyone in my family, BUT I either might be going home early or possibly trying to get her another shot before I leave. I am over the scary part, where I could tell it was serious enough if I hadn't taken her in she could have died from dehydration, lost her will to live, or worse organ failure. Today she is perky but still takes a lot of naps and it reminds me of mono, she just gets tired. I did take her to the beach and she was hilarious! she laid in the cool sand and played tag with the waves but wouldn't get wet. I was too worried about keeping her hydrated to stay long and didn't want to chance her getting salt water so it was really brief. But there is nothing like having a poodle at the beach and I loved seeing her eyes sparkle again. So good news. If anyone else on here has gone through the crisis part, what kind of lifestyle can you expect? I know she feels better, but I'm too that point of having been so scared then you get mad at the injustice, or become more of an advocate for responsible breeders and want to give back.


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Well, I am not an authority, but I would go to have her testing right away and get her on treatment. My dog Gorky probably on reflection had Addison's for a few months before, but the hormones can wax and wane for awhile. He eventually had a full blown Addisonian crisis having organ failure with death within 48 hours. Believe me you don't want to get to that stage. It is a horrific experience when the dog goes cold and his tongue hangs out and they are barely breathing. We had to keep Gorky with tons of blankets to keep him warm. Gorky was a 81 lb dog who was so frail looking with that weight and he had trouble getting himself up from his bed.

I think both parents have to have Addison's in their genetic background. The fatique sounds like Gorky's case. How long has Ara been fatiqued like that?


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

I am so sorry! Please join these groups below, the people there are very informed with all forms of Addisons in all breeds. 
Remember to breathe! 

k9Addisons : k9Addisons is a support and information list for those with canine companions afflicted by Addisons Disease.

AddisonDogs_ : AddisonDogs_


Keep us posted!


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

PS Please everyone all health issues should be reported to Poodle Health Registry. It is the only resource researchers have, without pet owners reporting we have little chance of finding answers. :amen:


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

I agree with Apres Argent. We reported Gorky's death and conditions to PHR. It is important to do this so we can stop conditions like Addison's.


----------



## Blue Beauty (Jun 23, 2011)

with the test results I plan to report the findings to her breeder and to the registry. She is a rescue that I have had barely a month and if I was home she would have been tested already. I am in a place that its hard to find people that speak english, so I'm very careful about vet care, plus I've had numerous bad experiences with vets, so I was so happy to have found a good one. They even gave me a copy of her blood work. I know she'll need to be off some of the meds for an acurate reading so I'm not going to further stress her without it being an emergency. I'm just glad she is not in a crisis situation right now. I'm sorry to hear about Gorky, its a terrbible thing to watch the passing of a beloved animal. I've seen firsthand things that have scared me, but trust in my ability to read my dog because of my background, trust in that if I had a sliver of a doubt I'd be at a vet right now. I am grateful for the further information on here and will join those groups asap! I think education is key and getting everyone informed is the only solution! Thanks again!


----------



## A'n'A Mom (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Blue Beauty,

Without the ACTH stim test, it's pretty hard to know for sure that it's Addison's...but it sure sounds like it. Please know that an Addison's crisis is life threatening and things can go downhill very, very, very quickly. So you don't want to chance her going into another one... But also know that most dogs with Addison's Disease get their AD under control and live long and otherwise healthy lives.

It's good the vet gave dexamethasone because it's the only steroid that won't mess up the ACTH stim test. Just rehydrating Ara won't prevent another crisis. The sodium and potassium ratios get out of whack, the potassium climbs and it slows the heartbeat until the heart stops. Along with that, all sorts of other things can go wrong with lethal results. It's not something to mess around with. If you have a few minutes with the computer, join and post Ara's test results to the K9 Addison's list. There are some very, very knowledgeable people there....not the typical 'I'm sorry she's sick' internet group--although everyone there is incredibly supportive and caring. Someone will get back to you in minutes with information.

About testing the parents? Nope. There is NOTHING that can predict whether or not a dog will come down with Addison's or if the parents will pass along whatever genetic combination is required for the offspring to become affected. Any AD testing prior to breeding only tells us the dog doesn't have Addison's on the day the test was run. Not sick today. May be affected tomorrow or next week or next month, but not today. Period. That's it. Pray for the researcher's success in finding the responsible genes so we get a DNA test....

The BEST way to avoid producing pups with AD is to know the medical history of both the parents, all their siblings, the siblings of the grandparents and if any of THEM have produced cases of AD. Hence the Poodle Health Registry. When you get Ara stabilized and get home and have taken a couple of deep breaths, please let me know and I'll help you with the registration process. And please feel free to email me directly....

Give Ara a big hug for all of us and tell her you'll both be fine!!

Nancy
Poodle Health Registry
Poodle Health Registry Database
[email protected]


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I haven't had any experience with Addison's. I just wanted to say how sorry I am that you and your Ara are having to go through this difficult time. My prayers and thoughts are with you._


----------



## Yaddaluvpoodles (Mar 20, 2010)

Blue Beauty said:


> I am over the scary part, where I could tell it was serious enough if I hadn't taken her in she could have died from dehydration, lost her will to live, or worse organ failure.
> It sounds as if she has Addison's.. but.. the only true diagnostic is the ACTH stim. Until that has happened and it indicates Addison's.. Addison's is a supposition. If she does have Addison's, I would be exquisitely cautious until she is on the appropriate doses of medications. AD dogs can crash hard and fast. Dexamethasone makes miracles happen, but they are temporary miracles. Sometimes things stress them that we are unaware of (the temperature, unfamiliar settings, etc) Please have that ACTH stim done ASAP. If a vet can't schedule for one promptly ask how they are going to manage a crisis should it happen and if they have the knowledge and experience to do so.
> 
> 
> If anyone else on here has gone through the crisis part, what kind of lifestyle can you expect? Been there, done that, and good, though my girl was never recovered to the same endurance level after her close call. Many people feel there dogs do just as well and can't tell a difference once they are on medication. Please join the K9 Addisons group, Apres-Argent posted the link. The knowledge and experience on that group is amazing. It WILL be one of the best things you can do for Ara if she does have Addison's.I know she feels better, but I'm too that point of having been so scared then you get mad at the injustice, or become more of an advocate for responsible breedersAnytime someone deals with a situation like this, they go through all of the stages of grieving,acceptance and that includes the "why's" (why me/my dog, why now.. why...) It also includes anger and wanting to lash out. The majority of standard poodles who have AD are not a product of irresponsible breeding strategies. The problem with AD is that there is not a whole lot known about it.At this point, all we have are a bunch of theories regarding it.. and every few years, as we get more information the theories tend to change. There is an excellent write up regarding Addison's on the Poodle Health Registry site: Poodle Health Registry Breed/Disease Listing! and want to give back.


I know that you had mentioned dehydration and doing IV's for Ara. I would discourage you from doing that without vet guidance/labwork. Things get really tricky with AD dogs (and you don't know for sure yet that you are dealing with AD). Among other things, diarrhea/vomiting is often the bodies attempt to expel excess potassium.. and it does help, but along with the potassium.. goes a whole lot of sodium. The excess thirst (again triggered by an electrolyte imbalance, which results in increased urination also flushes electrolytes out of the body, again, especially sodium. IV's can be really tricky without knowing the baseline on the electrolytes.

One last comment, I don't know where you got Ara, the breeder or breeding strategies.. but please, please don't "kill" the breeder! No breeder, regardless of what their motivations for breeding are, ever wants produce a dog with a health issue. Because we don't know the mode of inheritance of Addison's, we can't predict it. If we could predict then we could breed to eliminate it, but we can't at this time. Depending on the breeder, it may just as emotionally upsetting and devastating as it is for you.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I understand about not being a familiar place and a vet you know. I would still have the testing done now, and you can bring (or they can fax) the results to your vet to continue with further treatment/plans. You could of known the results tomorrow if you had the test done today. I would encourage you to get the test done ASAP regardless of where you are. Results can be passed on, and further treatment can be tweaked by your vet down the line. Getting to the bottom of this now is more important. And I completely agree with AnA mom about the fluids. It is not something to just start and give on your own. Im glad she is doing better, but dont let that lull you into a false sense of security and urgency of the treatment. Good luck and please keep us updated!


----------



## Blue Beauty (Jun 23, 2011)

appreciate the excellent knowledge and guidance. I am always willing to learn when it comes to my dogs because there is always more to know. An update on Ara is she is back to herself. I still think she has "something" and its probably Addison's but won't know until she gets her tests that's I"ve scheduled for when I get home. Trust me in that if she wasn't eating and drinking, bm normal and no more vomitting then this would all be a different story. She is as alert and active as she has been on her best day. But I am thankful that stressing her out and having her get so sick helped me find a vet that new enough to be concerned. I again got her a month ago under a shed, covered in fleas and emaciated, I thought she was a chocolate until I bathed her. I could not leave her so the neighbor called the owner at work who told me he didn't want her or really like her because it costs him 150 to groom her and he liked his jack russells better. I took her, met him at his job and was suprised when he gave me her AKC papers. Took me a while to contact her breeder, but she was really happy and so was I to learn more of her history and I know she has good intentions but no health testing and has only had one litter and doesn't know a lot about dogs. I promise not to be mean to her lol. All my experiences in canine first aid, training, or handling does not make me knowledgeable about standard poodles or Addison's and that's why I am glad for the information from people more experienced then me. I have extensive training in canine first aid and have multiple times been able to insert ivs and keep dogs stabilized to get to the vet. I would never encourage others to do what I do but I don't know their training or backgrounds. I also can give people ivs but would I do that with my own kids if I didn't have to, no lol. Thanks again, I'll post her ACTH test results when I get them.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about your girl, but hang in there. I would also try to get her ASAP to a vet for the testing needed in order to diagnose AD.

In her fragile condition she should be seen by a vet who knows how to test for Ad ASAP.. 

This type of disease can not wait, so I would make it a point to get her to a knowledgeable vet immediately in order to put her on the proper medication so that she does not relapse and go into further AD crisis, IF this is what she trully has.


----------



## Yaddaluvpoodles (Mar 20, 2010)

Crossing our fingers and well wishing Ara.

I, too, would encourage you to have an ACTH stim done for Ara immediately. If she does have undiagnosed/untreated Addison's, her health status is incredibly fragile. 

I'm glad that Ara seems to be doing better, but please, for her sake, don't be lulled into a sense of false security. It is very typical of Addison's disease for the symptoms to wax and wane. 

I would be very interested in knowing Ara's pedigree as it may hold additional clues as to Addison's risk.


It is important to make sure that until the ACTH stim is done, the only steroid she receives is dexamethasone. Other steroids can cause false readings on the ACTH stim. If, however, Ara does crash again.. well.. if I had a dog crashing, I would let the vet give whatever necessary to keep the dog alive through the crisis.

Should Ara crash again, hydrating her based on symptoms, without labwork could kill her. It's much more complex then just simple hydration. By hydrating with an IV, you will also influence the electrolytes. If she has been running a chronically low sodium level (many undiagnosed Addisonian's do) and you give a fluid which causes an increase in her sodium levels, it can be fatal. Most dogs in AD crisis have to have their sodium levels increased gradually. If you give a fluid which hydrates, but further dilutes and her sodium level is low.. well, no good outcomes from that, either. When a dog goes into an AD crisis, it's a fine balancing act to keep them hydrated, while correcting electrolyte imbalances appropriately and without heart, kidney or other organ damage.

One other thing to mention. If Ara hasn't been tested for whipworms, she should be. A heavy infestation of whipworms can cause "pseudo-Addison's" type symptoms.

Give Ara a pat and know that she is in our thoughts.


----------



## Yaddaluvpoodles (Mar 20, 2010)

Crossing our fingers and well wishing Ara.

I, too, would encourage you to have an ACTH stim done for Ara immediately. If she does have undiagnosed/untreated Addison's, her health status is incredibly fragile. 

I'm glad that Ara seems to be doing better, but please, for her sake, don't be lulled into a sense of false security. It is very typical of Addison's disease for the symptoms to wax and wane. 

I would be very interested in knowing Ara's pedigree as it may hold additional clues as to Addison's risk.


It is important to make sure that until the ACTH stim is done, the only steroid she receives is dexamethasone. Other steroids can cause false readings on the ACTH stim. If, however, Ara does crash again.. well.. if I had a dog crashing, I would let the vet give whatever necessary to keep the dog alive through the crisis.

Should Ara crash again, hydrating her based on symptoms, without labwork could kill her. It's much more complex then just simple hydration. By hydrating with an IV, you will also influence the electrolytes. If she has been running a chronically low sodium level (many undiagnosed Addisonian's do) and you give a fluid which causes an increase in her sodium levels, it can be fatal. Most dogs in AD crisis have to have their sodium levels increased gradually. If you give a fluid which hydrates, but further dilutes and her sodium level is low.. well, no good outcomes from that, either. When a dog goes into an AD crisis, it's a fine balancing act to keep them hydrated, while correcting electrolyte imbalances appropriately and without heart, kidney or other organ damage.

One other thing to mention. If Ara hasn't been tested for whipworms, she should be. A heavy infestation of whipworms can cause "pseudo-Addison's" type symptoms.

Give Ara a pat and know that she is in our thoughts.


----------



## Blue Beauty (Jun 23, 2011)

Was finally able to get Ara her ACTH test done yesterday, my vet had to order the kit and although I know the results can be done sooner they are saying about a week to get the lab work back. So I'm very hopeful she doesn't have it. She gained her 8lbs back is sitting at 46 lbs is feeling better than ever and has even been acting like a puppy that gets its first worming, way more active and outgoing every day. Her heart rate has not dropped below 120 again as I've had her checked three times since we got home. I'm not optimistic about her results and wondering if it could be the toad she ate, or a case of pancreatitis sp. Either way as soon as I get the results I'll post them. Hope our scary experience can be useful for others. I love this dog if possible more than any other dog including my service dog! I think she just made my heart bigger and open up again after not being able to bond with another dog this way for years! Thanks again everyone..


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Got my finger's crossed for good news on her test results. So glad her weight is back up and her sunny disposition is again shining through. Appreciate you keeping us posted!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I was just wondering if you had received your test results yet? I hope you get good news.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

Blue Beauty said:


> although I know the results can be done sooner they are saying about a week to get the lab work back. ..


a week? that's crazy...i took jessie on a thursday (just 2 weeks ago) and the dr called me the next morning with the results. i'm sorry they are making you wait so long. your last post was on 7/27 - just wondering how you and ara are doing....did you get tests results?


----------



## Blue Beauty (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh man it was so hard to wait this long, if the vet wasn't so good to us I'd switch because it took way too long to get the results, but the good news is NO ADDISON'S or CUSHINGS! If she had stayed sick I would have gone somewhere else but she is better than ever and I'm very sure she now just had an acute pancreatitis flare up. She does like to eat frogs and is an aggressive chewer of all bones so I keep a very close eye on her. So scary and as relieved as I am I also feel just awful for anyone's dog that does have either of these diseases. Now Ara and I are set to start training next week full force because of her clean bill of health. Thanks guys for all your support and prayers. Hope that if this happens to someone else they can read this and learn, even if its to just take your dog to the vet if concerned. I think that if I had waited any longer she wouldn't have recovered as fast as she did!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

this is WONDERFUL news !!!!:good: thank goodness...i know the relief you feel!!


----------



## Blue Beauty (Jun 23, 2011)

thank you, its the feeling of just wanting to burst into tears from happiness. I am a little scared now though because she is so much a part of my heart. I think people don't know how great these dogs are or everyone would have one lol!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

Blue Beauty said:


> thank you, its the feeling of just wanting to burst into tears from happiness. I am a little scared now though because she is so much a part of my heart. I think people don't know how great these dogs are or everyone would have one lol!


what a minute! you mean not everyone has a poodle ???? what's wrong with them??:doh: teasing, of course. but you are right, you have to live with a poodle to understand why we are the way we are with our spoos. 

ENJOY !!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

That is fantastic news!!! I would cry happy tears too. I love happy endings.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Yippee! But no more frogs for her! Ewe!


----------

